# Super Sweet



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think @NYhillbillies is struggling with this about really sweet stuff and my response to it. 

I hate it. I react the same way people react to sucking on lemon. 

For all of you children, that's anyone younger than 60, I swear they were trying to be nice but they gave me the Polio vaccine on a sugar cube. Even as a 6 year old I had an aversion to super sweet things. Why did they give my little sis the eye dropper thing and make me eat a sugar cube? 

It was unfair.


----------



## NYhillbillies (4 mo ago)

Hmmm….Maybe it’s a socio/economic generational thing! I’m 60. My folks (who grew up on farms) didn’t have sweets in their lives as kids or even young adults. Eating choices and habits were simple then. 

i grew up as a ‘townie’ in the 60’s. Corner store & penny candy was the thing. Looking back in retrospect, my folks eating habits were a whole lot healthier then mine. I had to lose over 200# to appreciate that!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know why. I wasn't a townie but I did grow up in the burbs. Had that wonderful little candy store a block from the house. And yes, I did frequent it like every other kid in the neighborhood. 

Cotton candy was a no go. Everyone else and their uncle would have some of that stuff in their hand at the fair or carnival. Not me. 

Now I'm in the deep South where sweet tea is a thing. For some reason I always liked sweet tea but not as sweet as they make it. 

Congratulations on that weight loss. I've been fortunate not to struggle too much with weight issues. Probably because I moved to the country at the right time to keep the extra burned off.


----------



## DeLuc (3 mo ago)

I never had candy as a kid. I just don't like it. I also never drink alcohol. Getting fat is largely diet but also genetics. I have unfortunate genetics but I counterbalance it with my diet and sport and stay in shape.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@DeLuc, never? The learning about different countries is very interesting. Was it a parental choice or circumstance. 

Menopause tried to take me down. 20 extra pounds for a bit now they're gone again. But I'm watching closely. The heart doc said, "Don't do that!" That was part of why the poundage stayed away. Need to find more workarounds.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Farm life provides the gym without the membership.


----------



## NYhillbillies (4 mo ago)

We’re trying to get stronger, God willing! I notice I’m not able to lift the 50 pound bags of feed as easily and I have to be more careful about my footing. I took a bad fall and cracked the cement block step with my knee a week ago. I’m still gimping around. Hubby has MUltiple Sclerosis - good days and bad days. Everyday is unpredictable. 
we have a treadmill which will go into the addition we’re still building, along with a tilt machine, free weights & bench, massage table…


----------



## DeLuc (3 mo ago)

@robin416 there was plenty of candy around, but I was the weird kid that didn't want it. I never could make sense of it; they said it was bad for your teeth, so why would I eat something bad for me? Sometimes we got a little bit of money, and we could choose what candy we wanted, and I saved that money

On the diet/gym part. I did the ultimate diet 2.0 of Lyle McDonald last year, and it was pretty insane 

All the love to you and your hubby @NYhillbillies <3


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

NYhillbillies said:


> We’re trying to get stronger, God willing! I notice I’m not able to lift the 50 pound bags of feed as easily and I have to be more careful about my footing. I took a bad fall and cracked the cement block step with my knee a week ago. I’m still gimping around. Hubby has MUltiple Sclerosis - good days and bad days. Everyday is unpredictable.
> we have a treadmill which will go into the addition we’re still building, along with a tilt machine, free weights & bench, massage table…


@NYhillbillies, once the weather warms a bit you won't need any of that equipment. Yep, those 50# bags of feed are getting heavier. I still lift them but at some point I'm going to have to open the bag and shovel feed into a bucket to then put it in the bin. 

I'm restricted these days due to heart issues. I've found workarounds using my tractor to avoid heavy lifts that were driving my cardio doc up the wall when I fessed up to doing it. 

I've been working to clear more of my property the past two or three years. I've taken down a lot of trees, which need cutting up and moved to the burn pile. I love my little tractor. @dawg53 will attest to how much we love our little tractors.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

DeLuc said:


> @robin416 there was plenty of candy around, but I was the weird kid that didn't want it. I never could make sense of it; they said it was bad for your teeth, so why would I eat something bad for me? Sometimes we got a little bit of money, and we could choose what candy we wanted, and I saved that money
> 
> On the diet/gym part. I did the ultimate diet 2.0 of Lyle McDonald last year, and it was pretty insane
> 
> All the love to you and your hubby @NYhillbillies <3


I don't eliminate all sweet from my life. For example I have a big crystal bowl filled to the top with different chocolates. For my birthday it was pie, no cake. 

What they don't tell you is that dry mouth is also a huge cause of cavities. Ask me how I know.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I love my little tractor. @dawg53 will attest to how much we love our little tractors.


Yep. We love our tractors!


----------



## NYhillbillies (4 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I don't eliminate all sweet from my life. For example I have a big crystal bowl filled to the top with different chocolates. For my birthday it was pie, no cake.
> 
> What they don't tell you is that dry mouth is also a huge cause of cavities. Ask me how I know.


A crystal BOWL?? Full??? Amazing will power. I’m lucky if the chocolate makes it home from the store!
What does dry mouth have to do with chocolate, pie or cavities?? Enquiring minds want to know….


----------



## NYhillbillies (4 mo ago)

dawg53 said:


> Yep. We love our tractors!


 The ‘inspector’ arrives to supervise hubby planting pear trees!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

NYhillbillies said:


> A crystal BOWL?? Full??? Amazing will power. I’m lucky if the chocolate makes it home from the store!
> What does dry mouth have to do with chocolate, pie or cavities?? Enquiring minds want to know….


It's called drift. Where we drift from the original topic on to other maybe interesting stuff. 

Chocolate in a dry mouth feels so good. Not really but thought you might buy it. 

Pie? Because I like pie. I don't like cake. Just the crust on a pie satisfies my need for junk food.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

NYhillbillies said:


> The ‘inspector’ arrives to supervise hubby planting pear trees!
> View attachment 45915


Oh, oh. Showing dawg and I your tractor with the backhoe on it could cost us some money. I probably have more use for it than he does but he seems to like toys for his tractor.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I use the bucket on my tractor to dump soiled sand from the chicken pens at least twice a week. I also add sand to the pens with the tractor bucket.
I have pallet forks for the tractor as well. They've come in handy when I've needed them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> I use the bucket on my tractor to dump soiled sand from the chicken pens at least twice a week. I also add sand to the pens with the tractor bucket.
> I have pallet forks for the tractor as well. They've come in handy when I've needed them.
> View attachment 45916
> View attachment 45917
> View attachment 45918


Show off.


----------



## NYhillbillies (4 mo ago)

Hey! Friends don’t let friends drive orange tractors!


----------



## NYhillbillies (4 mo ago)

Pallet forks!! On hubbys wish list!


----------



## NYhillbillies (4 mo ago)

Hubby takes me for a spin in the bucket after he’s done making deer paths in the back with the brushhog. Nothing like a country ride!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Two against one this time. I also drive orange. This is my third one since I keep moving and selling the tractor before making the move. All I can say, I've never had an issue with any of mine. And I can work on it myself if I choose too. 

I'll need a brush cutter at some point. I've got quite a few more trees to take out before I lay down the bucks for one.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I dont care what color my tractor is. It has saved me alot of back breaking work. I used to shovel sand from an 18 cubic yard pile of sand into a small dump trailer and haul it with my lawn tractor to the chicken pens. It took several days to put sand in all the pens. Now it takes one day with minimal shoveling and no sore back afterwards.
I love my tractor! LOL.😁🐓


----------

